# rod části Prahy: Uhříněves



## flyingwitch

Dobrý den.

Jaký je rod (mužský, ženský, střední) části Prahy, která se jmenuje Uhříněves? (přemýšlím mezi mužským a ženským rodem)

Myslím si, že rod českých měst by snad neměl být problém určit (ta Praha, ten Liberec, to Brno).

Dokážu si představit nějakou malou obec v zahraničí, kde by to mohlo být težké (Tvedestrand - nejmenší vesnice v Norsku), ale i zahraničí, tedy alespoň u velkých měst, by to problém být neměl (ten Londýn, ta Moskva, ten Řím, ta Paříž, ten Madrid).

Děkuji.


----------



## Mori.cze

Dobrý den, 
Uhříněves je "ves", tedy ta, rodu ženského.
Obecně to ale problém být může, například Olomouc, poměrně velké město, je oficiálně rodu ženského, ale pro místní je to "ten Olomóc".


----------



## Onyx18

Mori.cze said:


> Dobrý den,
> Uhříněves je "ves", tedy ta, rodu ženského.
> Obecně to ale problém být může, například Olomouc, poměrně velké město, je oficiálně rodu ženského, ale pro místní je to "ten Olomóc".


Ahoj, Mori.cze, musím na tohle zareagovat (samozřejmě v dobrém ). Nejsem sice Olomoučák (nemůžu tedy mluvit za místní a je klidně možné, že v Olomouci se říká "ten Olomouc"), ale Uničovan, přesto se považuju za Hanáka. Netvrdím tedy, že je můj názor správný, je výlučně můj a pocitový. Za mě tedy jedině "ta Olomouc" ("ten Olomouc" říká pravidelně v pořadu Hokej den poté Pája Richterů a pěkně mě tím vytáčí


----------



## Mori.cze

(vím to z četby a tedy možná špatně nicméně jsem našla mapu z šedesátých let tady, str 73 a ta oblast, kde je Olomouc maskulinum, není úplně malá, ale máte možná pravdu, samotnou Olomouc asi nezasahuje, v tom rozlišení to nedokážu říct jistě)


----------



## Onyx18

Mori.cze said:


> (vím to z četby a tedy možná špatně nicméně jsem našla mapu z šedesátých let tady, str 73 a ta oblast, kde je Olomouc maskulinum, není úplně malá, ale máte možná pravdu, samotnou Olomouc asi nezasahuje, v tom rozlišení to nedokážu říct jistě)


Chtělo by to udělat nějaký průzkum mezi Olomoučany, a vidělo by se . Podle mě to má v tomhle případě každý nastaveno jinak, a nejspíš platí: co člověk, to názor.


----------



## Mejsy

Je to přesně tak, jsem z Olomouce, ale v současné době bych řekla, že je to tak napůl, ale já když mluvím, jak mi zobák narost a nesnažím se mluvit spisovně, tak říkám ten Olomouc.

Vzniklo asi z toho, že za první republiky to bylo opravdu Velký Olomouc, viz diskuse pod článkem: Informace a zprávy z Olomouce a okolí

Dokonce o tom napsla Jan Skácel v knize Třináctý černý kůň nádherný fejeton.

Takže guláš je to stejně pořád


----------



## Onyx18

Mejsy said:


> Je to přesně tak, jsem z Olomouce, ale v současné době bych řekla, že je to tak napůl, ale já když mluvím, jak mi zobák narost a nesnažím se mluvit spisovně, tak říkám ten Olomouc.


Třeba na to "odborníci" z EU časem vymyslí nějakou směrnici, když blbě kecají do všeho možného


----------

